# (ne pas) impliquer que + mode



## Benjy

Dans mon cours de traduction de ce matin le prof nous a indiqué que le usage du verbe impliquer au negatif entrainait l'usage du subjontif dans la subordonée genre:

"cela n'implique pas (forcement) que la campagne soit devenu un desert"

et à mon oreille ça sonnait un peu faux et j'aurais préféré le mettre à l'indicatif.

Qu'en pensez vous?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## raphaelenka

Ca me paraît tout à fait correct dans la mesure où, en général, les verbes objectifs à la forme négative et lorsqu'il y a inversion sujet/verbe dans une question demandent le subjonctif.
Cela dit, je me demande s'il y a des exceptions...
Quelqu'un saurait-il s'il y en a?


----------



## Agnès E.

Benjy said:
			
		

> Qu'en pensez vous?


Que ton prof a raison. 

Tu sais, c'est un peu comme avec _penser_ :

_Je pense qu'il viendra._
_Je ne pense pas qu'il vienne._

_Cela implique que tu as forcément raison._
_Cela n'implique pas que tu aies forcément tort._

Il y a une règle là-dessus avec plein de mots savants jargonesques jargonisants, tu devrais pouvoir trouver ça.


----------



## xav

(bonjour !)

Et pour compléter, par rapport à la remarque de Raphaëlenka, 

- il faut plutôt comprendre "ou" que "et" : "...à la forme négative *ou* lorsqu'il y a inversion sujet/verbe dans une question..."

- pour ce second cas de figure, le besoin de subjonctif dépend du verbe :

_Cela implique-t-il qu'il vienne ? 
_ou                 _...qu'il viendra ?_
(le sens est subtilement différent - quelle belle langue que le français !
Je dirais qu'avec l'indicatif, sa venue est plus probable qu'avec le subjonctif)

mais
_Penses-tu qu'il viendra ?
_(_Penses-tu qu'il vienne ?_ me paraît bizarre).


----------



## raphaelenka

XAV,
Dans grammaire progressive int. pour ne pas citer de nom, c'est ce qu'on nous dit:
On utilise souvent le subjonctif après une interrogation avec *inversion*:
Pensez-vous que cet homme *soit* malade ?

Ce qui me fait douter c'est qu'il soit écrit: "souvent". Cela implique peut-être que selon le degré de certitude on peut utiliser tant le subjonctif que l'indicatif.


----------



## Moiwouam

Une explication très claire ici


----------



## Arzhela

Bonjour,

J'ai un doute. On a corrigé une de mes phrases et je ne suis pas convaincue par la correction. Voici ma phrase :

"Vous aviez votre balise GPS sur vous depuis le début et vos amis s’en sont servi pour vous faire évader. Ce qui implique, apparemment, que vous *aviez* planifié votre évasion avant même d’être arrêté."

La correction portait sur "aviez". Mon correcteur se demande s'il ne faudrait pas plutôt dire "ayez" donc employer  le subjonctif passé au lieu de mon plus que parfait. Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Merci beaucoup d'avance pour votre avis.


----------



## Ploupinet

J'en pense que je mettrais "ayez" aussi, en effet. Par contre méfie-toi, "ayez", c'est du subjonctif présent, pas passé


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Hmmm... hmmm...
Avis non autorisé (  )
Sans le rajout de "apparemment", j'aurais utilisé l'indicatif, avec j'hésite, le subjonctif présent me parait étrange au regard de la concordance des temps, du coup je suis attirée par une troisième voie, celle du conditionnel (auriez).

Je suis impatiente de lire des avis autorisés


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Avis non autorisé et non documenté : je laisserais ton _aviez _Arzhela, ça ne me choque pas l'oreille. 
En math, quand on impliquait, on mettait bien l'indicatif (A > B et B > C => A > C : ça implique que A est supérieur à C). Et le passé est nécessaire pour exprimer l'antériorité de l'évasion avant l'arrestation...


----------



## Ploupinet

Ah mais c'est pas bête du tout ce que tu dis Punkette : sans le apparemment, en effet, je mettrais l'indicatif aussi ! 
(Avis non autorisé également hein )


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ça dépend comment on interprète cet apparemment là, non ? 
(les apparences sont là, on devrait pouvoir s'y fier... Mais c'est vrai qu'elles sont trompeuses parfois ! )


----------



## Moity Jean

Bonjour,


"Ce qui implique, apparemment, que vous avez planifié" (Affirmation)
"Ce qui implique_rait_, apparemment, que vous ayez planifié" (Là.. c'est moins sûr !!)

   Ce n'est que mon point de vue, mais comme disait l'autre: "Dans ce cas, tout dépend du point de vue duquel on se place par rapport à l'idée qu'on s'en fait"


----------



## Maître Capello

Avec _impliquer_, je mettrais aussi l'indicatif (sauf si la principale est au conditionnel comme suggéré par Jean), sans toutefois que le subjonctif me semble déplacé. Par contre, je mettrais spontanément le subjonctif avec _supposer_ ou autre verbe équivalent véhiculant une incertitude.

_Ce qui implique que vous a*vi*ez planifié_…

_Ce qui suppose que vous a*y*ez planifié_…

Au fait, pour moi, le _apparemment_ n'influence en rien le choix du mode.



Ploupinet said:


> Par contre méfie-toi, "ayez", c'est du subjonctif présent, pas passé


Mais _ayez planifié_, c'est du subjonctif passé…


----------



## Arzhela

Merci beaucoup tout le monde. _Apparemment _, c'est un sujet qui ne fait pas l'unanimité dans les réponses ! Ça me rasure...
Si je compte bien, j'ai :
-1 subj passé
-2 conditionnel
-2 indicatif plus-que-parfait
-1 indicatif présent
L'indicatif l'emporte, c'est déjà ça... 
Je suis plutôt séduite par la proposition de Maître Capello et je vais soumettre les 2 suggestions de phrases à mon correcteur qui choisira.
En tout cas, j'aime beaucoup vos remarques à tous.... très intéressantes. Merci !


----------



## itka

Je rajoute une remarque, qui va dans le sens déjà évoqué. 
Si on dit "apparemment" cela entraîne justement la nuance de doute qui te manquait, MC, pour préférer le subjonctif.
_Cela implique..._---> c'est une certitude, et l'indicatif est parfait
_Cela implique apparemment ..._ ---> j'exprime un doute (équivalent à "cela suppose") et le subjonctif me semble mieux correspondre au sens.

Donc : +1 pour le subjonctif !


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> Si on dit "apparemment" cela entraîne justement la nuance de doute qui te manquait, MC, pour préférer le subjonctif.


Non, pas pour moi… J'ai justement dit que le _apparemment_ n'y changeait rien selon moi… Ce n'est qu'un adverbe rajouté et qui ne devrait pas modifier le mode.


----------



## itka

Oui, j'avais vu... mais le fait même de dire "implique _apparemment_" montre que je n'en suis pas sûre ! 
Sinon, l'adverbe "apparemment" ne sert à rien... on peut l'enlever !


----------



## Arzhela

A priori, je suis plutôt d'accord avec Maître Capello, un adverbe ne devrait pas être en mesure de changer le mode d'un verbe. Je n'ai jamais appris que ça puisse se faire mais en français, je m'attends à tout : j'ai déjà appris (ou ré-appris) tellement de choses ici 
En tout cas je confirme qu'il s'agit d'une supposition faite par la personne qui parle. Elle développe tout haut l'itinéraire de sa pensée sans émettre de certitude.


----------



## itka

On a l'exemple des négations qui changent le mode (indicatif/subjonctif) dans bien des cas :
_j'espère qu'il viendra
je n'espère plus qu'il vienne_
par exemple...
Et il y a bien d'autres cas où le_ sens_ d'un mot (quelqu'il soit, nom, verbe ou adverbe) modifie la règle de grammaire.


----------



## Arzhela

Oui, pour la négation, c'est une règle de grammaire _relativement_ connue mais je suis d'accord : je m'attends à toutes les exceptions en français.  Je suis _ouverte_ à toutes propositions  En l'occurrence, étant de moins en moins sure de moi, je vais laisser mon correcteur trancher je pense...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Apparemment ou pas (), je crois que c'est l'intention ou la conviction du locuteur qui déterminera le mode, s'il est convaincu de son hypothèse, voire s'il veut obtenir des aveux, il utilisera l'indicatif.


----------



## Maître Capello

Punky Zoé said:


> Apparemment ou pas (), je crois que c'est l'intention ou la conviction du locuteur qui déterminera le mode, s'il est convaincu de son hypothèse, voire s'il veut obtenir des aveux, il utilisera l'indicatif.


----------



## Xence

Autrement dit, même si la présence de l'adverbe "_apparemment_" peut induire un doute, il est tout à fait légitime, pour le locuteur, de fonder _sa certitude_ sur une apparence. Et si on devait piocher encore plus loin, on pourrait même s'interroger: qu'y a-t-il d'absolument certain?


----------



## geostan

Je mettrais également l'indicatif, tout comme pour _supposer_ ou _suggérer_ ayant plus ou moins le même sens, avec ou sans "apparemment".

Pour le cas de _supposer_ voici un extrait de Grevisse:

_Quand supposer a un sujet non humain, l’indic. paraît moins exceptionnel que ne le dit Togeby : Si vous acceptez ce travail, cela suppose que vous pensez pouvoir le faire (Dict. contemp.). — Réussir suppose qu’on a essayé (Rob. méthod.).javascript:voirNote('p4ch03-6909','R3')_


----------



## mekman99

Veuillez m'orienter sur la justesse du mode utilisé ci-dessous:
La responsabilité et la loyauté impliquent que le médecin doive veiller sur la santé du patient, garder son secret et cacher ses défauts.


----------



## quinoa

Après "impliquer que" en forme affirmative, on peut avoir ou l'indicatif, ou le subjonctif.
En forme négative, il faut le subjonctif uniquement.


----------



## geostan

Je mettrais l'indicatif à la forme affirmative à moins qu'il ne s'agisse d'une question.


----------



## quinoa

Oui, ici, étant donné le contexte et le sujet de la phrase, l'indicatif me semble de mise car il n'y a pas de doute, pas de choix possible.


----------



## tilt

Le verbe _impliquer _à l'indicatif dans une phrase affirmative n'implique-t-il pas (  ) qu'il n'y a ni doute ni choix, quel que soit le contexte ?


----------



## quinoa

Ne diriez-vous pas :"Cela implique que tu le fasses rapidement, avant dimanche prochain."
Et j'ai terouvé ceci :
"Toute conscience de soi implique que je ne *sois* pas entièrement ce que je saisis de moi" Sartre L'être et le néant.


----------



## tilt

Si, si, je le dirais.
Je voulais justement souligner que l'absence de doute ou de choix ne suffit pas, à elle seule, à rendre l'indicatif systématique.


----------



## Mady1981

salut :
pourquoi on utilise le subjonctif à la forme négative?

exemple :
ça n'implique pas que tu n'aie....
ça implique que tu as...
merci


----------



## Arishem

Je pense qu'a la forme négative, l'action n'a pas eu lieu, c'est une simple supposition, une réflexion, d'où l'emploi du subjonctif.

Mais plus je lis, plus je me dis que l'utilisation du subjonctif est assez subjective.


----------

